# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Thin Ice, weight-loss clothing line, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

facebook.com/ThinIceWeightLoss

twitter.com/thinicewl

linkedin.com/company/thin-ice-inc

"Thin Ice: The First Weight-Loss Clothing Line" on Indiegogo

Founder and CEO - Adam Paulin

----------


## Airicist

Thin Ice 2.0: a next-gen weight loss clothing line

Jun 24, 2016

----------

